# PPG-DAU-82 ,clear (hardener needed)



## EL AGUILA REAL (Apr 1, 2006)

Im looking to buy about 4 quarts or a case of DAU-2 or DAU-3 hardner , for a couple of gallons of DAU -82 ,that I found in storage last week. PM me if anyone has any left for sale.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

isnt ppg universal with omni?


----------

